# From Darkness to Light ...



## kirakuni8

Hello,

Could someone please tell me how I would write "From Darkness to Light ... " in Hebrew?
(It is the title of a book)

I would greatly appreciate your help!

Thanking you in advance,

Kirakuni8


----------



## Drink

מחושך לאור


----------



## solysombra

מאפלה לאור גדול.


----------



## arielipi

solysombra said:


> מאפלה לאור גדול.


while Drink's translation loses a bit of what english delivers, hebrew cant really compensate and therefore i think yours isnt good.


----------



## solysombra

arielipi said:


> while Drink's translation loses a bit of what english delivers, hebrew cant really compensate and therefore i think yours isnt good.



כתבתי את מה שכתבתי כי זה ביטוי מוכר ונראה לי מתאים לשם של ספר. אתה לא חייב לאהוב את זה, גם לא מי ששאל את השאלה.


----------



## origumi

Several NT translations to Hebrew prefer מחשך לאור. And yet with no further context provided by the TO other translations may be as good.


----------



## solysombra

origumi said:


> Several NT translations to Hebrew prefer מחשך לאור. And yet with no further context provided by the TO other translations may be as good.



בהחלט תלוי בהקשר שלא מופיע. רציתי לכותב משהו אחר, לא משהו יותר טוב.
(סליחה... הבנתי את ה-"NT". אבל מה זה "TO"?)

תודה


----------



## origumi

מצטער על השימוש המופרז בר"ת.

NT היא הברית החדשה, New Testament.
TO הוא פותח האשכול, Thread Opener.

 הזכרתי את "מעשי השליחים" מתוך הנחה שאם נוצרי נותן לספר שם שהוא ביטוי הלקוח מכתבי הקודש (הנוצריים), סביר שהוא מתייחס אל אותו מקום בכתבים (בין השאר, הוא יכול לכוון לעוד מאה דברים אחרים במקביל). כאילו עברי יקרא לספרו "ויהי אור".


----------



## solysombra

origumi said:


> TO הוא פותח האשכול, Thread Opener.



תודה!


----------

